# Pregnant Ghost Shrimp



## piotrkol1

I think one of my ghost shrimp may be pregnant and im trying to confirm it...im going to say its a female since its a lot larger than any of the other ones i have, just a bit lower and behind its eyes theres a black spot you can see and underneath is a pinkish area, are these the eggs? thanks a lot and how should i treat the fry?


----------



## piotrkol1

any one got an idea?


----------



## kristian18f

The black spot may be, mine are green when they are inside the shrimp. If the eggs are not very developed I can see how you would think they are black.

The eggs appear on top of where you see them eating the food. In about 28 days they will drop and she will be carying them in her swimmerettes. After that, the cycle is another 28 days and then she will release the eggs.

I suggest if she is pregnant (and you want to try to raise the babies) to research it online, it's kinda complicated. I've only had one pregnant one release her eggs so far and none of the young survived. I now have 4 pregnant ghost shrimp that I'm watching. Hopefully some will make it this time.


----------



## kristian18f

Here Are a few pictures
http://chicagowildernessmag.com/issues/spring2001/images/shrimp.jpg
This is stage two of ghost shrimps cycle

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Live F189.jpg
Here are the eggs

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Live F188.jpg
If you look for the green things in some of the shrimp in this picture you'll se the eggs.


----------

